# Camera Repair List



## Mitica100

I thought some of us might benefit from having this list on TPF. The idea is simple, please post a link to your favorite camera repair shops, be that digital or otherwise. Make sure you post what country is it in, what city as well.

I would encourage you all to take a little time and add to this list but please, no bad links, no discussions about bad shops and bad service, only services that we can use in the near future.  And as usual, and I hope this will become a sticky, no religion, politics, jokes or any other non-essential info on this thread.

Thank you all and let the list start.


----------



## voodoocat

Great idea Mitica!  Stickied.

Guess we could start with Arizona

Tempe Camera Repair
606 W. University Drive  Tempe, Arizona 85281
800.836.7374, 480.966.6954

Photomark
2202 E. McDowell Rd.  Phoenix, Arizona
(602) 244-1133


----------



## photogoddess

www.camerarepair.com  These guys did an awesome job on my Rollei. Fast too! 

And I'll second the recommend for _Tempe Camera_. They've done some work on my gear too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitica100

ARIZONA

TempeCameraRepair

PhotoMark


I thought of inserting the actual links, should there be any.


----------



## Mitica100

Anyone with Canon A1 or AE1 having shutter squeak noise, this is the camera tech that fixed three of the Canons I sent him:

oldtractornut@earthlink.net​ 
Just e-mail him with your problems and he'll let you know what you need to do. Mention my name (Dimitri) if you want.


----------



## Mitica100

Optical-Repair  (online)

For camera repair, also for Leica repair.


----------



## Mitica100

Dag-Camera

For earlier film cameras. Also parts suppliers. Very serious shop.


----------



## Mitica100

SKGrimes

For large format cameras.


----------



## Lol999

In England, Chesterfield, Derbyshire to be precise, a guy named Micheal Spencer has just fixed my malfunctioning Nikon quickly and cheaply. He is happy to discuss problems via e-mail.

camerarepairer@btopenworld.com


----------



## ThatCameraThingy

South Africa - Cape Town

Cape Camera Repairs.
Tel +27214235935
talk to Tim. Him and his team is very clued up.

Hanno


----------



## Mitica100

A great and cheap lens re-polishing and re-coating is available from Arax, as well as any repairs for Russian cameras.


----------



## Big Mike

In Edmonton, Alberta, Canada

*CLASSIC CAMERA EXCHANGE*
Camera Repairs 
Digital & Film 
12518 - 118 Avenue 
Tel: 780-452-4759   

I've never had to repair anything , but when I do, I'll take it to Classic Camera.  It's a nice old guy in a nice old shop.  I've heard from others that the repair guy is pretty good but a little slow.


*McBain Camera* (Edmonton & Reddeer)
http://www.mcbaincamera.com
1-800-661-6980
Locations


> At McBain Camera, we offer a wide network of repair facilities to our customers. If you have a broken camera, simply bring it in to any of our locations and we will have it sent to the appropriate repair centre for servicing.



McBain is the local chain store.  I shop there on a regular basis.


----------



## JonK

This is where I take my gear in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada

*Precision Camera Repair*
70 Sherbrook Street, Winnipeg, MB, R3C 2B3, Canada
1-(204)-783-4649

http://www.camerarepair.ca/

These guys are well trained and do good work.

Obviously spend their time repairing camera equipment and not web designing cos the site sucks!


----------



## Mitica100

I just discovered a new place:

Flutot's_Camera_Repair  or simply e-mail Carol L. Flutot at flutotscamera@earthlink.com with your needs. Should you want to call, here is the telephone: (562) 696-0759

And should you want to visit/write, here is the address:

Flutot's Camera Repair, 14922 Janine Drive, Whittier, CA 90605


If any of you had experiences with SK Grimes, this lady is as good but cheaper.

BTW, I should mention she does mainly large format lenses and shutters.


----------



## droyz2000

http://vanscamera.com/

Canton, Ohio

Very good shop to purchase and have camera equipment repaired.


----------



## gubak

Nice idea!


----------



## darich

I've used AJ Johnstone in Glasgow to repair a damaged filter thread. They're an approved repairer for Canon, Nikon, Olympus and Bronica. They were reasonably priced too.
They're in Glasgow (Hope St, for those who know the area)


----------



## Lighttaker

Here's my favorite shop:

Walters Camera Repairs
811 West Cesar Chavez
Los Angeles, CA 90012
USA
(213)620-1550

www.walterscamerarepairs.com


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Does anyone know of any in the seattle area? Because if something happens, I like to keep it local.


----------



## Mitica100

Sw1tchFX said:


> Does anyone know of any in the seattle area? Because if something happens, I like to keep it local.


 
Try this:

http://cameratechs.com/


----------



## Sw1tchFX

You are a champion. 

Now look, when something DOES happen, they'll tell me that they don't work on Nikon's.


----------



## Mitica100

Sw1tchFX said:


> You are a champion.
> 
> Now look, when something DOES happen, they'll tell me that they don't work on Nikon's.


 
Probably...   But worth a try, nevertheless... Lemme know if they work or not on Nikons.


----------



## sothoth

photogoddess said:


> www.camerarepair.com These guys did an awesome job on my Rollei. Fast too!


 
Wanted to add more feedback about camerarepair.com, they just repaired my Pentax K1000.  Now it works better than it did when I bought it used 20 years ago.  

Actually, they did a fast, quality, inexpensive job, so I wanted to reward their service by passing this along to others.


----------



## digital flower

In the NYC area 

Phototech

I have had good experience with them. Timely work delivered at a fair price. I don't know about their mail-in repairs as I walked in.


----------



## forzaF1

I just got my D200 back from Nikon. They had to order a new part, which caused a little delay, so they upgraded me to OVERNIGHT shipping for free. The camera is perfect. They replaced the Compact Flash card holder, rubber grip, gave me the new firmware, adjusted the auto focus operator, cleaned the exterior, and cleaned the censor. Nikon really know what they are doing when it comes to customer repairs.


----------



## Jeffm73

In CT

http://www.precisioncamera.com/


----------



## Doug

I resently had to send in my Konica / Minolta 7D for First Frame Black, as you know Sony bought out K/M and since it was warrenty Precision Camera is where they had me send it.  Came back in reasonable amount of time and works great.  They replaced the shutter assembly, a spring and a gear.

http://www.precisioncamera.com/


----------



## omtech

*Camtech Photo Services, Inc.*
21 South Lane
Huntington  NY  11743-4714

http://www.zuiko.com
omtech1@verizon.net

Factory trained Olympus service since 1977, entire OM system, XA, Pen, 35RD, RC, SP.  Tuneups, battery conversions, foam replacement.  6 month warranty. MC, Visa. 

John Hermanson


----------



## Mitica100

omtech said:


> *Camtech Photo Services, Inc.*
> 21 South Lane
> Huntington NY 11743-4714
> 
> http://www.zuiko.com
> omtech1@verizon.net
> 
> Factory trained Olympus service since 1977, entire OM system, XA, Pen, 35RD, RC, SP. Tuneups, battery conversions, foam replacement. 6 month warranty. MC, Visa.
> 
> John Hermanson


 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks John!


----------



## Mitica100

Anyone with a Yashicamat that needs repairing? Best man alive doing just that:

http://www.markhama.com/


----------



## Mitica100

David_Odess 

In Massachussetts, for Hasselblad repair.


----------



## Stratman

Wondering if anyone knows of a shop that cleans and re lubes lenses. I bought a Chinar 135 mm f2.8 K mount on eBay, sold AS IS, and the aperture blades are sticky. Will not stop down past F5.6. It seems a nice lens, first day i got it i went to the zoo and got some nice shots with it, but i would like to be able to stop it down if need be. Here's a shot from that day.


----------



## Mitica100

Dereninger Camera Repair

616 E 63rd St Ste 107W
Kansas City, MO
64110 
Phone: (816) 523-3777 

Give them a call.


----------



## Mitica100

Also:

Frank Marshman, CameraWiz, Harrisonburg, VA. 1-800-471-8133 

Frank might be a bit on the expensive side but the lens you get back is better than new.


----------



## Stratman

Thanks !! will do. I only paid $21.00 for the lens including shipping, but for some reason i just HAVE to get it fixed, lol, although, i'm not gonna spend an arm and a leg to do it.


----------



## VicBiro

I usually deal with these guys --

Camera repair.com
100 Amor Avenue
Carlstadt NJ 07072
USA
201-933-7272
www.camerarepair.com

They appear to be the same as Essex camera repair at the same address.


----------



## domromer

voodoocat said:


> Great idea Mitica!  Stickied.
> 
> Guess we could start with Arizona
> 
> Tempe Camera Repair
> 606 W. University Drive  Tempe, Arizona 85281
> 800.836.7374, 480.966.6954
> 
> Photomark
> 2202 E. McDowell Rd.  Phoenix, Arizona
> (602) 244-1133



+1


----------



## RyanH

Hi i am new to this place but i hav a spek of dust that is on ma ccd i wonderd what is best to do u can only c it on a hi f\number. and it easly edits out.


----------



## Mitica100

RyanH said:


> Hi i am new to this place but i hav a spek of dust that is on ma ccd i wonderd what is best to do u can only c it on a hi f\number. and it easly edits out.


 
 ??


----------



## obelix112za

Mack Warranty are really good as well...

Click Here


----------



## usayit

photogoddess said:


> www.camerarepair.com  These guys did an awesome job on my Rollei. Fast too!



Same place that is better known as Essex camera repair  http://www.essexcamera.com/.
I am a good customer of theirs and have not yet once been disappointed.  They are local to me (actually walking distance from work) and the turnaround has always been less than 2 weeks.  I used spent $$$ shipping to various places, including germany, with a few problems and high costs.  Once I discovered essex camera, everything that needs work goes to them.  

I once had a dropped 28-35-50 Tri-Elmar.  This is one of Leica's most mechanically complex lenses ever designed.  Two local Leica certified experts refused to touch it.  Sent it to Germany and they took 6 months to quote me $500.  These folks fixed it in 2 weeks and at a cost of just a little over $200.  Amazing!


----------



## usayit

Another good repair group:

http://www.stevecamera.com/


----------



## thomsonbsa

I love http://www.kurtscamerarepair.com/ in San Diego. They now do repairs for you regardless of your location. Check them out, they did a great lense repair for me.


----------



## DavidSR

Anybody know of any reputable shops in the Dallas/Fort Worth area?

Thanks!


----------



## Mitica100

DavidSR said:


> Anybody know of any reputable shops in the Dallas/Fort Worth area?
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.cameraandrepair.com/

Also: 

*Independent Camera Technician*
[SIZE=-1]2655 Villa Creek Dr # 242[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Dallas, TX 75234[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1](972) 241-1947&#8206;
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]  [SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## DavidSR

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mitica100

Anytime!

Just give us a report after you use one of the two repairmen. 

Thanks.


----------



## bs63366

Any chance for a lens repair in Japan.  A Sigma I believe.


----------



## Fraggo

Mitica100 said:


> Garland Camera & Repair - Garland, Texas
> 
> Also:
> 
> *Independent Camera Technician*
> [SIZE=-1]2655 Villa Creek Dr # 242[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]Dallas, TX 75234[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=-1](972) 241-1947&#8206;[/SIZE]


 
Can also try out :

Camera Rapair Center
509 Odie Dr
Fort Worth, TX 76108-2447
Phone: (817) 335-7463

I have heard many good things about them and plan on using them in the future.

Arlington Camera - Digital Cameras, Video, Photographic Equipment - also a good place to look up. very nice ppl here.


----------



## KmH

For Nikon cameras and lenses:

​East of the Mississippi River: ​Nikon Inc. Photo & Digital Service
Nikon Inc. Factory Service
1300 Walt Whitman Road​
Melville, NY 11747
​
West of the Mississippi River:​Nikon Inc. Photo & Digital Service
Nikon Inc. Factory Service
841 Apollo Street, Suite 100
El Segundo, CA 90245-4721​


----------



## IgsEMT

Nikon Inc. Photo & Digital Service
Nikon Inc. Factory Service
1300 Walt Whitman Road
Melville, NY 11747


----------



## robb01

very helpful thread, was able to find someone close by, Thanks!


----------



## Mitica100

robb01 said:


> very helpful thread, was able to find someone close by, Thanks!



Glad to know it helped. Can you also give us a report on how the repair went?

Thanks.


----------



## hower610

In and around the Milwaukee Area Art's Cameras Plus is a good place to go.


----------



## Emotion Square

it's been so usefull . thanks mitica.

www.emotionsquare.com


----------



## Mitica100

Emotion Square said:


> it's been so usefull . thanks mitica.
> 
> Emotion Square Photography



Glad to help! 

I also fixed your link, it was misspelled.


----------



## molested_cow

Is there any good repair shop in south Florida, or anywhere relatively close?

I need lens repair for my Nikkor AIs F2.8 20mm. I called KEH today and they said they don't think they can get parts for it. I find it hard to believe.


----------



## Mitica100

molested_cow said:


> Is there any good repair shop in south Florida, or anywhere relatively close?
> 
> I need lens repair for my Nikkor AIs F2.8 20mm. I called KEH today and they said they don't think they can get parts for it. I find it hard to believe.



So. Photo Tech Service Inc.* +
37 N.E. 167th Street North
Miami, FL 33162
305-653-7355 
Fax: 305-653-7356

So. Photo Tech Service Inc.
(Satellite)* +
2275 S. Federal Hwy., #330
Delray Beach, FL 33483
561-272-2306
Fax: 561-272-9681

I wouldn't hesitate to send it to *any* Nikon specialized service in the USA. But these two might be best for you.

Good luck.


----------



## molested_cow

SWEET! I will definitely head there this saturday. THANKS A MILLION!


----------



## anner

I am looking for a camera repair shop to send my Minolta Dimage A200.  I believe a faulty CF card caused it and 2 other cameras to stop turning on.  I sent it to Precision Camera a few years ago for a warranty repair and was happy with them.  When I checked their web site they gave me a repair estimate of $205 without asking what problem it had, the estimate was based on the model only.  I live in Rochester NY and can't find any around here.  Pretty amazing for the city in which George Eastman started Kodak!

Thank you


----------



## Mitica100

:lmao:That'll teach you to use anything but Kodak cameras in Rochester NY!:lmao:

Just kidding...

Try *this.* or *this*.

Good luck!


----------



## DinoDirect1

:thumbup:


----------



## karenli

thanks for your sharing!


----------



## freekyjynx

Looking for a camera repair shop for a Fujifilm camera in the Houston, TX area for a flash issue, any recommendations?


----------



## Mitica100

freekyjynx said:


> Looking for a camera repair shop for a Fujifilm camera in the Houston, TX area for a flash issue, any recommendations?


 
Try: Camera Doctor, 3211 Edloe St # 101, Houston, TX 77027-6073, (713) 840-8634 *or *CLICK*


----------



## cromlech1

anner said:


> I am looking for a camera repair shop to send my Minolta Dimage A200.  I believe a faulty CF card caused it and 2 other cameras to stop turning on.  I sent it to Precision Camera a few years ago for a warranty repair and was happy with them.  When I checked their web site they gave me a repair estimate of $205 without asking what problem it had, the estimate was based on the model only.  I live in Rochester NY and can't find any around here.  Pretty amazing for the city in which George Eastman started Kodak!
> 
> Thank you


Hi all,

I am looking to get my Salyut C fixed. It a russian made 6*6 camera wit a lazy focal plane metal curtain. 
I am in Montreal Canada, Would anybody know someone int Canada on the northern US who would dare attemps a salvage operation on it?
Thanks


----------



## Mitica100

CLICK CLICK


----------



## IByte

Rochester, Ny and lil Swiss Miss Mitica100 already posted the link above lol.


----------



## The_Duke

thanks.


----------



## globalukk

Wow this list is great, it sure will come in useful for me.


----------



## Irish_Melkite

See several very positive comments here regarding Essex Camera - a/k/a camerarepair.com - in Carlstadt NJ. I've used their services for several years now to repair my SLRs and they've always been great - fair prices, fast service, and very high quality work whether by mail or drop-off. However, I spoke with them on Friday and they are closing permanently, apparently having been devastated by Hurricane Sandy. (Moonhatchie, the next town to Carlstadt took 4 feet of water from reports that I read.) That sad news is what brought me here.

I need a recommendation. I live in Massachusetts, near the New Hampshire border - anywhere in MA, southern NH or ME, or RI would be ideal, but if the recommendation was strong enough I'd consider CT, NY (outside the city itself), NJ, or DE, as I travel down that way every other month or so. If I can find a shop that provides anywhere near the quality of work that Essex did, I'd be thrilled. (I don't want someone who's principally a retailer and sends the work out; my preference is on-site, hands-on, experienced techs.) 

Strictly an amateur with several SLRs - Praktica PLC3s and Viet Nam era Petri FT IIs - if that makes a difference in whom you might suggest.

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## BrianV

The news about Essex closing is devastating. I've used them over over 25 years. I've sent some work to KEH in Atlanta, GA- sent a Leica CL that was a tough one to work on. They did a great job. It's getting tough to find local shops that take in classic cameras anymore.


----------



## oldtexasdog

Anyone know of a shop in the Ft. Worth Texas area that could repair a Canon S2 IS with the stuck shutter syndrome?


----------



## usayit

oldtexasdog said:
			
		

> Anyone know of a shop in the Ft. Worth Texas area that could repair a Canon S2 IS with the stuck shutter syndrome?



I am pretty sure the cost of repair is worth more than the camera...


----------



## usayit

OH No essex is closed!   I have been using them for over 12 years... what a major loss.   Only reason I have not been there in the past two years is the lack of time.   I had planned on two more repairs.


----------



## oldtexasdog

usayit said:


> oldtexasdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a shop in the Ft. Worth Texas area that could repair a Canon S2 IS with the stuck shutter syndrome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure the cost of repair is worth more than the camera...
Click to expand...


I thought so . I guess thats why I am looking for a replacement.


----------



## Irish_Melkite

Just renewing my plea, ... I need a recommendation. I live in Massachusetts, near the New Hampshire  border. Anywhere in MA, southern NH/ME, or RI would be ideal, but  if the recommendation was strong enough I'd consider CT, NY (except NYC), NJ, or DE, as I travel down that way every other month or  so. If I can find a shop that provides anywhere near the quality of  work that Essex did, I'd be thrilled. (I don't want someone who's  principally a retailer and sends the work out; my preference is on-site,  hands-on, experienced techs.)  Suggestions?


----------



## Keith.McMahon

In the UK I use

www.*camerarepairworkshop.co.uk*


----------



## TCampbell

In Southeast Michigan there's Oakland Photographic Repair (in Madison Heights, MI).  

I found them when I called my favorite local camera store to see if they did repairs.  They don't do repairs, but they told me they refer everyone to him.  Upon going there, I discovered that other photographers I know have been using the same guy.


----------



## bnei1

HELP! On Sanibel Island in South Florida and my Pentax 645 film camera won't power on.
Checked the grip connection, batteries, etc. Any ideas or camera repair suggestions?
Really need to shoot while I'm down here.
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## tmikeht

get some camera repair tool like spanner wrench and screws from net to D-I-Y for simple issues.


----------



## Nahin

Repair in Bangladesh for Canon, they are independently owned authorized service facilities: precisioncamera.com


----------



## Patriot

I have a vivitar 70-210 mm 3.5 lens that needs some repair but I can't find a single place that will/can work on it. It seems that this lens isn't supposed anywhere.


----------



## 114florida

Thanks, these information are very useful.


----------



## 114florida

Hey Mitica,
Thanks for sharing the useful information.


----------



## minicoop1985

Just got my Olympus EVOLT E-450 back from whoever Oly uses for repairs. Was actually a pretty good experience. I know they replaced the main board and CPU, but they did shutter work and replaced the rear cover along with a full cleaning. It's like a brand new camera. And they decided not to charge me for it, which was icing on the cake.

Edit: It was Precision Camera. Great work.


----------



## Steve5D

While at my gig in northeastern Pennsylvania this summer, I needed to get the front control dial fixed on my 40D. Camera Craftsmen, in Edwardsville PA, got my camera turned around in 24 hours. They cater to pros, are knowledgeable and professional, and they get the job done right the first time.

Thankfully, I only needed their services once, but they freakin' nailed it.

Camera Craftsmen


----------



## ozbot87

I have heard amazing things about the repair shop in Portland, OR:

Advance Camera Repair
8124 SW Beaverton Hillsdale Hwy.
Portland, OR 97225

I haven't been there yet myself, but they have excellent feedback and have won numerous awards for their service. Will report back on my experience with them!


----------



## xphoto

Greetings ... I am a new member


----------



## titus20

Learning a lot from here. Thanks for all your effort guys....


----------



## daviddein

photogoddess said:


> www.camerarepair.com  These guys did an awesome job on my Rollei. Fast too!
> 
> And I'll second the recommend for _Tempe Camera_. They've done some work on my gear too. :thumbsup:



Here is a reliable address. believe me!


----------



## sgthsth

For earlier film cameras. Also parts suppliers. Very serious shop.


----------



## socameras1

Hi 
I read this discussion now I decide to buy second hand camera that are with latest technology and that will be on my budget anyone have an idea than please suggest me where I can but this


----------



## minicoop1985

Sent my 7D in to Canon for a bad power board. Came back in about a week after I got my quote, less expensive than I had thought, and with all new rubber on it.


----------



## Paul Josaph

photogoddess said:


> www.camerarepair.com  These guys did an awesome job on my Rollei. Fast too!
> 
> And I'll second the recommend for _Tempe Camera_. They've done some work on my gear too. :thumbsup:


i am also agreed with this point.


----------



## BCordeiroPhotography

MidState Camera
Warwick, RI 02888
www.*midstatecamera*repair.com


----------



## Paul Josaph

photogoddess said:


> www.camerarepair.com  These guys did an awesome job on my Rollei. Fast too!
> 
> And I'll second the recommend for _Tempe Camera_. They've done some work on my gear too. :thumbsup:



yup i also hav the same feeling.


----------



## usayit

I believe camerarepair.com is the same as Essex camera which indeed delivered on my repairs on my Leica.   Unfortunately last time I checked they closed after sustained damage from hurricane Sandy


----------



## T5iDesign

Anyone recommend a place in Florida for camera's and lenses? I noticed a lot of these places/websites don't exist anymore


----------



## clel miller

In the USA.....


I have heard good things about:
Camera Clinic USA
占쏙옙 Steve's Camera Service Center 占쏙옙


----------



## Granddad

In the UK - London - Vauxhall area 
Fixation
I've never had to use their repair service but my brother (a pro wildlife photographer) swears by them.
I bought a used lens from them a couple of years ago and they were easy to work with.
They do Canon, Nikon, Profoto and AquaTech repairs.


----------



## Gary A.

Southern California

Deans Camera Repair
1055 W Carson St.
Torrance, CA 90502
(310) 782-8619


----------



## unpopular

for specialty work and fabrication SK Grimes is really stellar with decent prices for work that can't be easily done anywhere else.


----------



## mangorockfish

I need a place that works on Mamiya C330s.


----------



## dxqcanada

mangorockfish said:


> I need a place that works on Mamiya C330s.



You should state where you are.


----------



## Mitica100

repair@mikescamera.com


----------



## mangorockfish

I'm in Arkansas, but I can ship anywhere


mangorockfish said:


> I need a place that works on Mamiya C330s.





dxqcanada said:


> mangorockfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a place that works on Mamiya C330s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should state where you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## cooltouch

Professional Camera Repair - Houston, Texas, Sensor Cleaning, Digital Camera Repair, Film Camera Repair, Medium and Large Format Camera Repairs

These folks are located in Houston, Texas, but they do mail order. I have used them for repairs and CLAs. They are fast, reasonably priced, and they do good work. They work on all types of cameras, from vintage film to latest digital. I recommend them highly.


----------



## ajhaindia

Thanks for sharing this information, and your guide will help every photographer.


----------



## HowardWow1997

Wow. When I saw Zorkii 4 at your place, I was covered with nastalgia. My grandmother is German and she once had this device. Very high quality item. All my childhood I ran with him )


----------



## la place

Mitica100 said:


> Dag-Camera
> 
> For earlier film cameras. Also parts suppliers. Very serious shop.


dimitri has some nice pics..  my favorites would be a linhoff field 4 5 with zeiss lenses  , m3, 1a, f2, fe2 motor, and a slew of lenses.. Optics and light  and as few buttons as posible..


----------



## Pixeldawg1

In Shanghai, China you can go to: 




 
There are actually TWO 6 story buildings, all filled with all things photographic at the Xingguang Equipment City. I tend to go to the older building because it is all used gear and some nice collectibles can be found if you know what to look for. I purchased a limited edition Bessa-T, only 500 of them ever made, for about $80. Generally, these used dealers are willing to bargain with you too! On the top floor of the used market is several repair shops, including a Nikon Factory repair facility and several others that are more generic. Friendly people and good service. If you enter the old building from between the two buildings, on the right as you walk in is a place for tripods, lighting, stands and equipment for (mostly) Sony cameras. They are great to deal with and I highly recommend them- particularly if you are in the market for a good CF tripod.

If you come from the central Shanghai Train Station, you can go to the underground just outside of the north entrance to the station and get a cab. A 15 minute cab ride, depending on the traffic and about 25RMB is the most you should pay. You can also get on the subway all over the city and go to line 4, which is the central "ring" line (purple) around the inner city and get off at Luban Lu (Road). Exit the metro at gate 1, go up the stairs, turn left and walk two blocks and you're there. You will see all the advertisements for cameras. If you go at lunch time, there is a really excellent Italian place that is a short 10 minute walk and should be on map apps. Try the Lasagna, it's EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## la place

la place said:


> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dag-Camera
> 
> For earlier film cameras. Also parts suppliers. Very serious shop.
> 
> 
> 
> dimitri has some nice pics..  my favorites would be a linhoff field 4 5 with zeiss lenses  , m3, 1a, f2, fe2 motor, and a slew of lenses.. Optics and light  and as few buttons as posible..
Click to expand...

a late 60s early 70s technic, with the zeiss lenses.  damm back then new it was 10k for body and 2 lenses. wonderfull camera.. loading holders and developing sheet film  an art..


----------



## wobe

For UK, and film cameras in particular - Luton Camera Repairs - Luton Camera Repair Services Ltd.

Used several times on high recommendation and totally satisfied, would not go anywhere else.


----------



## ac12

International Camera 








						ICT Camera and Lens Repair, San Diego
					

ICT Camera and Lens repair, now in San Diego, CA. We specialize in vintage film cameras and lens.




					ictcamera.com
				




Used to be in Mountain View, CA,  new owner moved it to San Diego, CA.


----------



## Lusti

Any updates here?


----------

